

US target practice: the $57m Aussie fall guys  - bootload
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/sci-tech/us-target-practice-the-57m-aussie-fall-guys-20100727-10tpu.html?autostart=1

======
gvb
...which reminds me of a great, funny, true (albeit exaggerated) story:
<http://www.snopes.com/humor/nonsense/kangaroo.asp>

